# Horse feed for goats?



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Is there anything in this that would be harmful to my two goats - not breeders and no milk of course.

I am trying to cut down on storage space and was wondering if I could switch them to this - along with loose minerals?

http://www.blueseal.com/equine/productp ... rotter.pdf


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm interested as well. I switched my Angoras over to Super Horse Manna Senior (min. protein 12.5%, fiber 16%), cut 50/50 with tim pellets, a few weeks ago. My girls were refusing to eat anything but Goat Chow and alfalfa baled hay. I was told the protein content of the latter was too high for NAGs. In addition to the above, I continue to give them a couple cups of goat chow daily, split 3 ways, and browse. So far, they're doing great. Long term I dunno' ????

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I feed mine Triumph Complete Horse feed... they LOVE it.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Interesting idea-its frustrating to me that I go to the feed store and it costs more for the goat grain than the horse grain! 

Looking forward to seeing peoples ideas here!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so i have a doe who needs a little more copper in her diet. being completely oblivious to all things horse the feed store told me that mare and foal feed has higher levels of copper.. would that be enough to help the doe, she was bolused 6 months ago and i have no more boluses.. but i figured that it may help


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I feed Blue Seal products- and the Blue Seal Mare and Foal has 50 ppm copper. 
I will have to check my Dairy Goat Pellet tag tonight and see how much copper is in it since it isnt showing the guranteed analysis online.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Super Horse Manna Senior has 55 ppm of copper, minimum. Here's a link to the nutritional information and ingredients.

http://www.mannapro.com/manna_seniorTD.htm

Deb Mc


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Horse feed has less protein % then goat feed.

My feed mix also has Mare and foal in it.

We mix 
100lbs mare and foal
100lbs medicated KH 18% goat feed
10lbs Black Oil Sunflower Seeds
20lbs whole corn
25lbs crack corn

We have to get our feed mixed by the 1000lb because thats the only way we could get it. :roll: 

But we also use a product called Fasttrack. Its a microbial feed supplement powder and it does wonders for the goats. :stars:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

my girls get Blue seal Pacer, same as the horse


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

while horse feed wont harm them -- I found that when I switched over to a mix of horse adn goat feed my goats didnt do as well. Personal preference but I will stick with the higher protein and the specific goat grain. 


but if you have simple pets that are not producing and only get enough grain to be like a token amount -- yes horse feed will do just fine. Or a mixture of goat and horse feed.

Make sure you have a good loose mineral


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

My dairy goat pellets say on the tag Copper Min 25 ppm Max 40 ppm


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a herd of registered LaMancha and Saanen dairy goats that are shown all over east coast...I feed an all-stock 12% protein (to keep weight on milkers) and have had beautiful results. As long as mineral is supplied and they aren't showing signs of slower progression or anything, stick to it, its cheaper and produces the same results {in personal opinion}


----------

